# IVF - advice needed re painful egg transfer



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

I have had 1st ivf and had ec by ga and et on monday. it was awful as I was in the room for 3hours! and needed gas and air. i was told that my cervix was scarred and there was hardly any neck to my womb. i feel devasted, but don't know what the implications are. My stomach is very bloated and tender and feels heavy, I've been vomiting  and i've got pains in my front and back. They also said that the embryos were fragmenting. Does this mean the ivf is unlikely to work.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear you have had a rough time so far. Any tenderness will go down in the nest few days. Scarring on the cervix does make et difficult but once they are in it doesn´t matter how long the procedure except to you!! If they said the embryos were fragmented, it depends on how fragmented as to whether this would affect your chances of conceiving., the less the better. If this cycle were not to work, ask whether cervical dilatation should be done prior to anything else.

Ruth


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Ruth, I was so upset following et but i've calmed down now and i'm just trying to get through next 2ww. I will ask about cervical dilation but to be honest, this experience has put me off and don't know whether i'd go through this again.


----------

